# Need advise ASAP-Amish meat



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I hate to be away from my babies and never was away from them for more than3-4 hours. Today my hubby took me to PA , I want to go home, but find out that tomorrow we can go to Amish store. My question is: is it safe to give raw meet to my babies from Amish farm? I want to buy some for them and give raw as if it is healthy animal then it is healthy for dogs


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Why don't you keep it simple and give them Stella & Chewy's raw food?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Because I am here now and thought if any one know anything about it. About buying raw food .... I wish , but it is way too expensive from what I saw. When we get home I will check. I am thinking to move them to canine caviar, don't know which one the best :/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Giving just plain raw meat is not good for your dog. You need to follow a recipe formulated to be complete and balanced with the correct amount of calcium added.

Personally, I would NOT support the Amish due to how most of them treat animals. And here in my area and also in PA, the Amish are HUGE puppy mills.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Giving just plain raw meat is not good for your dog. You need to follow a recipe formulated to be complete and balanced with the correct amount of calcium added.
> 
> Personally, I would NOT support the Amish due to how most of them treat animals. And here in my area and also in PA, the Amish are HUGE puppy mills.


Ditto. I wouldn't buy anything from those people. I heard young women talk about how abused they have been too.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just about to write the same...I would never buy anything from the Amish because of their puppy mill operations.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, please stop bashing the AMISH!! I live right here in the heart of the AMISH country and yes, I do agree, that they were getting away with plenty when they all had those horrible Puppy Mills. And for the most part, most of them have been shut down. However, some are really very lovely people indeed and we have gotten to know quite a few of them personally in the 15 years that we have lived here. And no, I would not give my Dogs raw meat from anyone, Amish or otherwise. 

Sorry if I offended anyone, but that just sort of got to me since I live here.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you do much, if I anderstood correctly they are dirty and don't care about animals health, beside their bad relationship with women and puppy mill. That means it is NOT safe to buy milk and meat from them. Always was thinking that they produce true organic food  that is my first time I'll meet with them


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Now, I don't know then where to get true organic food for family, including my dogs . That is so sad


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Giving just plain raw meat is not good for your dog. You need to follow a recipe formulated to be complete and balanced with the correct amount of calcium added.
> 
> *Personally, I would NOT support the Amish due to how most of them treat animals. And here in my area and also in PA, the Amish are HUGE puppy mills.*


I will not support the Amish either.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I try not to apply blanket statements or opinions of a population at large. Not everyone is guilty of participating in the horrid behavior that we have all heard of. In regards to raw meat....I wouldn't do that. Too many risks involved.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I try not to apply blanket statements or opinions of a population at large. Not everyone is guilty of participating in the horrid behavior that we have all heard of. In regards to raw meat....I wouldn't do that. Too many risks involved.


I agree with you about blanket statements, however this close group of people require that all members observe their standards. Those who do not are severely punished, ostracized and worse. Most of us have the freedom to chose how we behave, how we deal with others, how we view God. Children born into an Amish society do not have this choice. They must conform. They must submit to women and animals being treated harshly and even cruelly. They have their lifestyle that I condemn. They condemn my lifestyle. That is okay. But I am not going to buy one single thing from them. I will not provide a penny in support of what I think is...is...downright sick and cruel. It is not only the puppy mills and the arrogant belief that animals are to be used by "humans", but the fact that women are relegated to the same use, by MEN. 

They can live as they chose. All I am saying is that I won't buy anything from the Amish to support a life style I have zero respect for.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Tashulia25 said:


> Thank you do much,* if I anderstood correctly they are dirty and don't care about animals health,* beside their bad relationship with women and puppy mill. That means it is NOT safe to buy milk and meat from them. Always was thinking that they produce true organic food  that is my first time I'll meet with them


NO that's not what we are saying. We don't support them because of the *puppy mills.* They probably take better care of their cows and horses than the dogs. And again, not all Amish people have puppy mills. And a lot of them are certainly nice people. Too bad that the bad ones give a bad reputation to all of them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tashulia25 said:


> Thank you do much, if I anderstood correctly *they are dirty and don't care about animals health, beside their bad relationship with women and puppy mill. That means it is NOT safe to buy milk and meat from them. *Always was thinking that they produce true organic food  that is my first time I'll meet with them


I don't think anyone here implied that - it is more about not wanting to support puppy mills. I have never bought meat or anything else from an Amish farm before so I can't comment on it, but if you are interested in feeding your dogs a raw diet, that can certainly be done. Lots of people do feed their dogs plain raw meat but there is a lot of research that goes in to that and consultation with a vet is recommended to make sure you are doing it in a safe, balanced, nutritionally complete way. The people I know who have done this generally own larger breeds. Most of us SM members that feed raw go the commercial route - there are many wonderful, high quality brands of dehydrated and frozen raw food available. For our small dogs, they are not very expensive to feed either. If you are interested, I would recommend doing a search on SM for previous threads on raw food and brands like Primal, Bravo, Stella & Chewy's, Addiction, etc.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How in the world can the written word completely taken out of context and be so misunderstood? It's like the whole 'telephone' game we played as children where a phrase was whispered to a person and they then whispered it to the next and so on down the line. The point was to see if the person at the end of the line received the correct, original phrase. *sigh* And to clarify, I myself did not make a blanket statement. I wrote _"Personally, I would NOT support the Amish due to how *most* of them treat animals. And here in my area and also in PA, the Amish are HUGE puppy mills._" I also live in the heart of Amish country and I know some lovely Amish as well that do treat their animals very well. However this is not the norm and I don't expect it from the majority of those who are making a living at selling meat...or puppies. They take the scripture from the bible where God gave man dominion over animals out of context imo. And completely overlook the other verses where we are commanded to care for them. I would rather buy meat from a source that has free range meats because the majority of those types of sources do allow their animals a better quality of life. Just because a meat is labeled 'Amish' does not mean it is necessarily a better source than one that is hormone free, anti-biotic free, free range or cage free products.

As for their culture and their religion, they do have a choice. A young adult is allowed to make the decision whether to join the Amish Church or not. If they never choose to join, then that is their choice and they are not ostracized or 'shunned'. It is when they have chosen to join the church and then leave that the practice of shunning may or may not take place. But that is also changing in the Amish culture depending on which sect they belong to. And personally I don't feel we can say there is more abuse (child or spousal) within the Amish faith then anywhere else. 

As for my statement about it not being good to give plain raw meat...I again stand by that statement. Raw meat is fine as long as you follow a recipe and add the correct supplements to make it complete and balanced. Meat on it's own, with nothing added will make your dog's phosphorous level go way too high and can cause future health problems.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Also want to add that I don't know what was meant by severely punished but want to clarify that they don't beat or torture people within their faith that 'don't conform'. They may get a visit from their bishop telling them this or that is not something that falls within their sects accepted practice. But that's about it. For example wall to wall carpet may be considered worldly but in one sect it's ok to have carpeting tacked down 6" away from the baseboards. Where another may be ok an inch away. Where another will only allow area rugs. It can get quite confusing since each individual church has their own guidelines. And since their mode of transportation is horse and buggy, they go to the closest 'church', which is actually someone's home. I grew up and have lived in the heart of Amish country my entire life. 

And since I'm the one who started this whole thing by saying what I did about the Amish, I feel that in all fairness I need to point out that *most* commercial meat companies treat their animals horribly where they have no quality of life nor are they even killed humanely when being butchered. Ever seen the documentary Food Inc? I will never by Tyson again after watching that. So as a result I don't each tons of meat. But I try as much as possible to buy free range meat and cage free eggs. That is just my own personal conviction and I certainly don't hold anyone else to it. It's crazy expensive to buy free range meat and cage free eggs. But there are also personal health reasons that justify it imo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

You scared me to death, honestly , not talking only about my dogs, talking about whole my family, I wanted to make real cottage cheese from their milk and sour cream( as a RN in past I know how to do so for kids) I wanted not to feed completely raw diet but give some raw meat for babies, but now I don't trust any one and won't give any raw meat. I ordered on Thursday some organic frozen treats and think it is enough . Honestly, I don't like that this conversation turned wrong way. I didn't want this conversation to be turned in to life style of Amish, and I live where is tons of orthodox Jewish and also have my own opinion about their lifestyle but will never pick up religion conversation on this forum as it is forum for true Maltese lovers, not about religion. All I know for sure now , that I can trust only myself according food and need my own farm lol but I won't be able to kill chicken or cow , so, no healthy food for my family. How many times organically chicken treats were recalled because of salmonella? How to know that your dog didn't get that pc? Thank you everyone, I learned a lot about Amish here, even it was not my question but I love to learn something new  thank you. PS. Couldn't wait till I get home and hug my babies, so nervous


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good God! I really miss the olden days when my Parents told us to come home when the street lamps when on, or the church bells rang @9 pm. We ate and drank whatever was put in front of us. Our pets ate table scraps or Alpo, eww. My absolute favorite (my brothers, too), was instant pizza. Round frozen disks you put in the toaster. The first bite kind of tasted like throw up, after that they were delicious. Lol. 

Ps. So happy Twinkies are back!
Xoxoxoxo

Crystal honey, you are the best!!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> Good God! I really miss the olden days when my Parents told us to come home when the street lamps when on, or the church bells rang @9 pm. We ate and drank whatever was put in front of us. Our pets ate table scraps or Alpo, eww. My absolute favorite (my brothers, too), was instant pizza. Round frozen disks you put in the toaster. The first bite kind of tasted like throw up, after that they were delicious. Lol.
> 
> Ps. So happy Twinkies are back!
> Xoxoxoxo
> ...



I could live on Twinkies and Hostess Cupcakes!! :biggrin: And coffee! My favorite breakfast has always been cookies and hot tea. :thumbsup: Too bad my body and digestive system have revolted from my preferred diet now that I have reached a 'certain age'. :OMG!: 

I want to go to Kerry's house and eat frozen disc pizza & Twinkies and be home when the porch lights come on!! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Ok, please stop bashing the AMISH!! I live right here in the heart of the AMISH country and yes, I do agree, that they were getting away with plenty when they all had those horrible Puppy Mills. And for the most part, most of them have been shut down. However, some are really very lovely people indeed and we have gotten to know quite a few of them personally in the 15 years that we have lived here. And no, I would not give my Dogs raw meat from anyone, Amish or otherwise.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone, but that just sort of got to me since I live here.


A lot of puppymills are still in operation in PA and Ohio , run by Amish and Mennonites..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess I am lucky that even my nearby supermarket carries organic chicken breasts and now thighs, too.  I have been buying the breasts and poaching them for my schnauzer who had pancreatitis. It's expensive, but I feel better about it. And there is a natural foods coop not far away. I wonder what Whole Foods carries--I haven't made it there yet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I could live on Twinkies and Hostess Cupcakes!! :biggrin: And coffee! My favorite breakfast has always been cookies and hot tea. :thumbsup: Too bad my body and digestive system have revolted from my preferred diet now that I have reached a 'certain age'. :OMG!:
> 
> I want to go to Kerry's house and eat frozen disc pizza & Twinkies and be home when the porch lights come on!! :aktion033:


Crystal, now that Twinkies are back, we could do a road trip . . .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not nearly as many since many have been shut down here in Lancaster County. I have looked up on the AG website and was very happy to see just how many are no longer in business.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I could be wrong, but don't you live in or near Brooklyn or NYC? It shouldn't be that hard to find organic meat around there.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

KAG said:


> Good God! I really miss the olden days when my Parents told us to come home when the street lamps when on, or the church bells rang @9 pm. We ate and drank whatever was put in front of us. Our pets ate table scraps or Alpo, eww. My absolute favorite (my brothers, too), was instant pizza. Round frozen disks you put in the toaster. The first bite kind of tasted like throw up, after that they were delicious. Lol.
> 
> Ps. So happy Twinkies are back!
> Xoxoxoxo
> ...


LOL! Frozen disc pizza was my lunch staple over the summer. Along with hot dogs cooked in the microwave. Ding dongs in the foil were my snack of choice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Fried bologna with A-1 Sauce...yummmmm


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Fried bologna with A-1 Sauce...yummmmm


LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

When my friend Sandi and I were in Southern Illinois on vacation, there's a gas station/convenience store/lunch counter (yep, all in one) out in the middle of nowhere that serves fried bologna sandwiches! We discovered them last year and it's the best fried bologna I've ever had! 

Not sure it's organic though . . . :w00t:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> I could be wrong, but don't you live in or near Brooklyn or NYC? It shouldn't be that hard to find organic meat around there.


I live in Brooklyn and we have tons of food marked organic...do i believe it ?NO!! how come organic apple without any chemicals don't have any worms? How come it doesn't taste like real apple? Our friends have apple and cherry tree on their backyard for their kids. No chemicals at all, true organic and every single apple has worm. Not hard to find food marked organic, hard to find true organic


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tashulia25 said:


> I live in Brooklyn and we have tons of food marked organic...do i believe it ?NO!! how come organic apple without any chemicals don't have any worms? How come it doesn't taste like real apple? Our friends have apple and cherry tree on their backyard for their kids. No chemicals at all, true organic and every single apple has worm. Not hard to find food marked organic, hard to find true organic


You may want to do some research on the meaning of the term "organic." It does not mean home grown or private gardening, but rather that certain chemical-free standards of production have been followed. A lot of organic produce comes from the same seed hybrids as "with chemical" produce, just grown in a different manner using natural pesticides and fertilizers.

If you're looking for home grown, you should rent a garden plot in a community garden or find someone who has one and has excess produce.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol, you guys are cracking me up. I have fond memories of cobs. Does anyone relate? I went to my home town after about twenty years and bought a gob...yuck it was horrible. I have memories of "Harry's Pizza" coming in squares out of a hot oven on hot summer nights...nope, not any more. I would sooner sell MiMi to a dog fighting ring than take a bite of a Twinky. I confess, I am a food snob. But, honestly, I just do not like junk food. I ingest lots of things that are not healthful...Margaritas. I smoke cigarettes...I love cigarettes...unfiltered, with no additives, but you could not pay me enough to eat a Twinky. Isn't it funny how we have such different feelings...I think it is. I would bet that Celeta would not smoke a cigarette if I paid her big bucks.

I love how we are all so different. I love that we all have weaknesses that we can freely admit to. I love cigarettes and alcohol, but I hate GMOs and junk food. Go figure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tashulia25 said:


> I live in Brooklyn and we have tons of food marked organic...do i believe it ?NO!! how come organic apple without any chemicals don't have any worms? How come it doesn't taste like real apple? Our friends have apple and cherry tree on their backyard for their kids. No chemicals at all, true organic and every single apple has worm. Not hard to find food marked organic, hard to find true organic


Living in NYC every day of the week there are greenmarkets all over the five boroughs. The food is very high quality - I've even visited some of the fruit farms when I do pick ur own -- and they have lots of vendors with organic and other meats, poultry, etc. Can't imagine wanting to pick anything up in PA when you have this cornucopia in our back yard. Esp. the Greenmarket in Union Square where top chefs in NY shop for the finest restaurants.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Living in NYC every day of the week there are greenmarkets all over the five boroughs. The food is very high quality - I've even visited some of the fruit farms when I do pick ur own -- and they have lots of vendors with organic and other meats, poultry, etc. Can't imagine wanting* to pick anything up in PA* when you have this cornucopia in our back yard. Esp. the Greenmarket in *Union Square *where top chefs in NY shop for the finest restaurants.


I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile (I DONT use public transportation)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tashulia25 said:


> I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile* (I DONT use public transportation)*


:new_shocked::new_shocked: Really???? From the CAP letters sounds like you really think it's below you or something so awful. Most people like me in the city can't work without using public transportation so for us it's as natural as breathing. Maybe because I'm a born and raise New Yorker and it's in my DNA. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Crystal, now that Twinkies are back, we could do a road trip . . .


You're on! I know Callie misses Tessa. :wub:



StevieB said:


> LOL! Frozen disc pizza was my lunch staple over the summer. Along with hot dogs cooked in the microwave. Ding dongs in the foil were my snack of choice!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ding Dongs!! Oh how could I forget? I remember every so often we would have a field trip back when I was in elementary school and we would have to bring a 'brown bag lunch'. Loved it when we did that because I got to have bologna sandwich, a small bag of Fritos and Hostess HoHo's!! I thought I was in gourmet heaven since I didn't get that stuff very often. lol



maggieh said:


> LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> When my friend Sandi and I were in Southern Illinois on vacation, there's a gas station/convenience store/lunch counter (yep, all in one) out in the middle of nowhere that serves fried bologna sandwiches! We discovered them last year and it's the best fried bologna I've ever had!
> 
> Not sure it's organic though . . . :w00t:


Oh I'm sure being out in small town USA in Southern IL it was for sure organic. :HistericalSmiley: Did they have Miracle Whip and melted Velveeta cheese and dill pickle chips on them? That's how we did it when I was a kid.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ding Dongs!! Oh how could I forget? I remember every so often we would have a field trip back when I was in elementary school and we would have to bring a 'brown bag lunch'. Loved it when we did that because I got to have bologna sandwich, a small bag of Fritos and Hostess HoHo's!! I thought I was in gourmet heaven since I didn't get that stuff very often. lol


OMG I'm laughing so hard, we must be soul sistah's. Field trip lunches were the BEST! I can't remember the sandwich (who cares!), but I remember the bag of chips, the Dr. Pepper wrapped in tin foil, and the ding dong! I hardly ever got that stuff except for field trips.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got all that stuff when I took a field trip to the kitchen!!!! Ding Dongs, Yankee Doodles and Yodels. When they were being taken off the market this past year (Drakes was owned by Hostess) I got some Ding Dongs. My husband suggested warming one in the microwave --so not just junk food but nuked junk food - it was like one of those molten lava things but with cream not choc inside. Sooo good.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Tashulia25 said:


> I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile (*I DONT use public transportation)*


My goodness you would not survive in Paris.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I got all that stuff when I took a field trip to the kitchen!!!! Ding Dongs, Yankee Doodles and Yodels. When they were being taken off the market this past year (Drakes was owned by Hostess) I got some Ding Dongs. My husband suggested warming one in the microwave --so not just junk food but nuked junk food - it was like one of those molten lava things but with cream not choc inside. Sooo good.


My favorite is Drake's Devil Dogs ... but, I haven't had them in ages. Are they still around?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My favorite is Drake's Devil Dogs ... but, I haven't had them in ages. Are they still around?


I was just going to post about those, they're like a chocolate Twinkie! I think they're coming back,I heard they went under, they were owned by Hostess did but are supposed to be back. Think Little Debbie makers are buying them...
They're online though...
http://www.drakescakesonline.com/


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile (I DONT use public transportation)


I am laughing at this because I survived 2 years in LA with no car. And trust me, public transportation system in LA is a hilarious, hilarious joke compared to NYC. Infact, considering the bad driving conditions I saw when I was visiting there, I'm surprised whenever I find someone who prefers driving over public transport. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh I'm sure being out in small town USA in Southern IL it was for sure organic. :HistericalSmiley: Did they have Miracle Whip and melted Velveeta cheese and dill pickle chips on them? That's how we did it when I was a kid.


They did as a matter of fact have the choice of Miracle Whip or mayonnaise and I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Velveeta was one of the choices - we had them plain with dill pickle chips on the side! :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile (I DONT use public transportation)


 
Whatt??? I work for a commercial real estate developer in Charlotte, NC and once when we were talking to a NY company about a build to suit project he asked how close the site was to a public transportation stop. We had to explain that we only had buses, and not really that many of them, and they didn't come anywhere near the site. The man from NY didn't understand how his customers and employees would get to the building because "Hardly anyone in NY drives their own car." Different worlds.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maggieh said:


> You may want to do some research on the meaning of the term "organic." It does not mean home grown or private gardening, but rather that certain chemical-free standards of production have been followed. A lot of organic produce comes from the same seed hybrids as "with chemical" produce, just grown in a different manner using natural *pesticides and fertilizers.*
> 
> If you're looking for home grown, you should rent a garden plot in a community garden or find someone who has one and has excess produce.


Organic in true description is old fashion way, true healthy food. I don't know how it was in USA in 1980's (I born in 1978) but because we never had village, I am city child , my mom always bought potato, tomato, cucumbers, strawberry , and etc from our local farm market even eggs I drink raw as you can trust that there is no salmonella . Now it is hard to believe when you taste meat, fruits, or veggies that they are real. They don't have taste at all. Last year my kids, who ate only USA food before, went to Russia for whole month and their first words were "Mom, the food is more tasty here" .I miss that time when I can trust that what I buy doesn't have anything extra. If you feel that eat food with GMO, pesticides, and etc is right for you, then your life is much easier. I believe in real things and as medical person I can tell that people in villages live longer and healthier life, because of air, food, and water
Compare to brands of chicken one state organic and cost $7.99Lb, and another doesn't state organic $3.99 but both of them cage free chicken, no hormones, no antibiotics (cheaper one is Perdu) then what is difference ?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Whatt??? I work for a commercial real estate developer in Charlotte, NC and once when we were talking to a NY company about a build to suit project he asked how close the site was to a public transportation stop. We had to explain that we only had buses, and not really that many of them, and they didn't come anywhere near the site. The man from NY didn't understand how his customers and employees would get to the building because "Hardly anyone in NY drives their own car." Different worlds.


I DON't use public transportation, it is my choice . your What sounds skeptical. I don't want discuss why I don't use public transportation, only one thing i might use is car service or yellow cub


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> I DON't use public transportation, it is my choice . your What sounds skeptical. I don't want discuss why I don't use public transportation, only one thing i might use is car service or yellow cub


Really? Because I don't hear anything. And, I wouldn't imagine that anyone would lie about something so banal, so no, I am not skeptical, I am surprised.

Chill out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Really? Because I don't hear anything. And, I wouldn't imagine that anyone would lie about something so banal, so no, I am not skeptical, I am surprised.
> 
> Chill out.
> 
> ...


 many people surprised  I worked in Manhattan for almost 2 years and most of the time I used car service to go there and yellow cab to come back. I could afford it at that time. I HATE public transportation :blush: It is one point to visit New York and another to live here. MyGod mom lives in Michigan, her daughter lives in NC .When she visited us in May she told that NC and NY are too aggressive , but NY is more aggressive than NC. When I reach certain age I will move to some quiet and friendly place


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tashulia25 said:


> many people surprised  I worked in Manhattan for almost 2 years and most of the time I used car service to go there and yellow cab to come back. I could afford it at that time. I HATE public transportation :blush: *It is one point to visit New York and another to live here*. MyGod mom lives in Michigan, her daughter lives in NC .When she visited us in May she told that NC and NY are too aggressive , but NY is more aggressive than NC. When I reach certain age I will move to some quiet and friendly place


All I can say is that I've lived in the city for over 60 years and have taken public transportation since I was a child. It's the quickest way to get from point A to point B and by far the cheapest: $2.50 now and much cheaper years back. Garages here cost over $500 a month. I have taken busses and subways to all the boroughs (counting the free Staten Island Ferry). My son would call out the stops on the busses when he was 3-4 years old. I for one am thrilled that we have a system in our city that serves those from the very poor to Mayor Bloomberg who rides it every day. If it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me. And yes, Laura's right...location, location, location in NYC, which means near transportation. I could never afford taking car services and cabs. It can cost $10 to go 10 blocks. :w00t: A friend of mine from Russia always loads up things from here to take back to her family there. I guess we have some things in the US that are desired there. I find this city very friendly too and enjoy quiet in the parks, along the waterfront on in my own apartment. To each her own.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm assuming NC is North Carolina. And I've never once heard the term aggressive to describe even the biggest city in that state. lolol Wow. Each state here has very different cultures and 'feels' within its borders. Take IL for example. Chicago is a large city and is a faster pace and different culture then many small towns in IL. Maggie even talked about it a bit in this thread. As for moving somewhere friendly, I've found that there are very kind, honest & generous people in the smallest towns to the biggest city and all those in between. Just like you can find evil, cruel, uncaring and just plain mean people in those same places. There is an old saying about it being easier to capture bees with honey rather than vinegar that for some reason comes to mind. 

I'm off to find a box of Ding Dongs now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Oh, why I feel that all these thread is going in totally wrong way and people are trying to attack me? That is my feelings. Asking about food, got to religion, and now in to why i don't use public transportation. Well, it is not below me, I DONT LIKE IT, I used public transportation for 3-4 years and it is enough, I even feed rat in subway every morning  that is because it was so cute and alone. NYC subways are yaki, people are so aggressive. Being pregnant and sit on the ground because feel too dizzy and ready to fall down, no one, I mean NO ONE come and ask if I need help, but i was running in the middle of the night when car hit girl in front of my windows, winter time and i was only in PJs. I don't ask people to do anything what i would not do. How come people are so ...not people In the bus , i let pregnant girl to sit down but also I was pregnant, non of child, man , or other let her to sit down. This is terrible, I have to learn how to fight and I do it, if needed I will fight till the end. Why you are start attacking me here? what I did to some of you to deserve it? Please, don't hurt people who didn't do nothing to you. Simple question was-need advise about products, turned in to religion, then public transportation. I don't like Manhattan any more as i loved it . i am getting older and I have other priorities in my life now, i don't go to clubs every Friday-Sunday any more, I don't go often to restaurants as i love to cook, i don't even celebrate my B-days as for m it is not a big deal. My family and their health is the most important for me. i became real mom and wife who doesn't use public transportation and bring kids to school by driving them , much easier to sleep and let kids to go to school in public transportation. 
Please ignore me if you don't like me but don't attack. I didn't ask or said nothing bad to no one here. it is easy to hurt some one but it is hard to heal. can we please close this thread as i am back from short vocation (state that i am in pA not to pick up food, as my hubby wants me to get some rest )
Sorry for my mistakes and typos


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tashulia25 said:


> *Oh, why I feel that all these thread is going in totally wrong way and people are trying to attack me?* That is my feelings. Asking about food, got to religion, and now in to why i don't use public transportation. Well, it is not below me, I DONT LIKE IT, I used public transportation for 3-4 years and it is enough, *I even feed rat in subway every morning  that is because it was so cute and alone*. NYC subways are yaki, people are so aggressive. Being pregnant and sit on the ground because feel too dizzy and ready to fall down, no one, I mean NO ONE come and ask if I need help, but i was running in the middle of the night when car hit girl in front of my windows, winter time and i was only in PJs. I don't ask people to do anything what i would not do. How come people are so ...not people In the bus , i let pregnant girl to sit down but also I was pregnant, non of child, man , or other let her to sit down. This is terrible, I have to learn how to fight and I do it, if needed I will fight till the end. *Why you are start attacking me here? what I did to some of you to deserve it? *Please, don't hurt people who didn't do nothing to you. Simple question was-need advise about products, turned in to religion, then public transportation. I don't like Manhattan any more as i loved it . i am getting older and I have other priorities in my life now, i don't go to clubs every Friday-Sunday any more, I don't go often to restaurants as i love to cook, i don't even celebrate my B-days as for m it is not a big deal. My family and their health is the most important for me. i became real mom and wife who doesn't use public transportation and *bring kids to school by driving them *, much easier to sleep and let kids to go to school in public transportation.
> *Please ignore me if you don't like me but don't attack.* I didn't ask or said nothing bad to no one here. it is easy to hurt some one but it is hard to heal. can we please close this thread as i am back from short vocation (state that i am in pA not to pick up food, as my hubby wants me to get some rest )
> Sorry for my mistakes and typos





Tashulia25 said:


> I never saw Amish before and that is why I asked here  Union Square is only one trusted place but to drive there will kill me, only my hubby can drive to Manhattan once in a wile (*I DONT use public transportation*)


Tashulia - I'm really sorry that you feel that you've been attacked but I had given you suggestions for getting healthy fresh foods in the city where you live rather than having to make decisions while you're away and you came back saying you DONT use public transportation in capital letters which to me made a strong statement in it's emphasis that you found mass transit abhorrent in some way. I feel insulted by that, given I don't have the money to pay for car services and taxis and never drove my child to school...I took a bus, subway or walked. It was your choice to emphasize the word DON'T - it takes effort to type all caps so I assume you strongly meant what you said. I also like the smaller carbon footprint I leave, taking mass transit vs. gas guzzling cars, taxis and car service. I felt the city I love and my choice of economical transportation and options for healthy food in our five boroughs was under attack and I certainly wasn't attacking you but I guess maybe stunned by your remarks about things in this city. No one is forcing you to live here. I don't understand your statement of feeding rats. I've never seen a skinny, cute nor lonely rat in the city in my life and they carry diseases so why feed them? They are scavengers and feed on a potpourri every night.

I have been a member of SM for over 5 years and you can ask many members whether I like to attack people. I believe the answer is no and in this case, again, the answer is no.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tashulia25 said:


> Oh, why I feel that all these thread is going in totally wrong way and people are trying to attack me? That is my feelings. Asking about food, got to religion, and now in to why i don't use public transportation. Well, it is not below me, I DONT LIKE IT, I used public transportation for 3-4 years and it is enough, I even feed rat in subway every morning  that is because it was so cute and alone. NYC subways are yaki, people are so aggressive. Being pregnant and sit on the ground because feel too dizzy and ready to fall down, no one, I mean NO ONE come and ask if I need help, but i was running in the middle of the night when car hit girl in front of my windows, winter time and i was only in PJs. I don't ask people to do anything what i would not do. How come people are so ...not people In the bus , i let pregnant girl to sit down but also I was pregnant, non of child, man , or other let her to sit down. This is terrible, I have to learn how to fight and I do it, if needed I will fight till the end. Why you are start attacking me here? what I did to some of you to deserve it? Please, don't hurt people who didn't do nothing to you. Simple question was-need advise about products, turned in to religion, then public transportation. I don't like Manhattan any more as i loved it . i am getting older and I have other priorities in my life now, i don't go to clubs every Friday-Sunday any more, I don't go often to restaurants as i love to cook, i don't even celebrate my B-days as for m it is not a big deal. My family and their health is the most important for me. i became real mom and wife who doesn't use public transportation and bring kids to school by driving them , much easier to sleep and let kids to go to school in public transportation.
> Please ignore me if you don't like me but don't attack. I didn't ask or said nothing bad to no one here. it is easy to hurt some one but it is hard to heal. can we please close this thread as i am back from short vocation (state that i am in pA not to pick up food, as my hubby wants me to get some rest )
> Sorry for my mistakes and typos



I've read this whole thread and don't see anywhere where you were under attack...chill out already.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Tashulia - I'm really sorry that you feel that you've been attacked but I had given you suggestions for getting healthy fresh foods in the city where you live rather than having to make decisions while you're away and you came back saying you DONT use public transportation in capital letters which to me made a strong statement in it's emphasis that you found mass transit abhorrent in some way. I feel insulted by that, given I don't have the money to pay for car services and taxis and never drove my child to school...I took a bus, subway or walked. It was your choice to emphasize the word DON'T - it takes effort to type all caps so I assume you strongly meant what you said. I also like the smaller carbon footprint I leave, taking mass transit vs. gas guzzling cars, taxis and car service. I felt the city I love and my choice of economical transportation and options for healthy food in our five boroughs was under attack and I certainly wasn't attacking you but I guess maybe stunned by your remarks about things in this city. No one is forcing you to live here. I don't understand your statement of feeding rats. I've never seen a skinny, cute nor lonely rat in the city in my life and they carry diseases so why feed them? They are scavengers and feed on a potpourri every night.
> 
> I have been a member of SM for over 5 years and you can ask many members whether I like to attack people. I believe the answer is no and in this case, again, the answer is no.


I loved Manhattan but live in Brooklyn, very close, 15 min to drive to Manhattan bridge. I am sorry if I take something wrong . I do love how in Manhattan people stay in line to get inside the bus, here, in rush hour , forget about it. people "use" their elbows. I could not afford to take a cub right now, but when I worked in Manhattan I was able, and I told that I was. It cost me $35-$40 one way. i use that time in car for work as i had to do all charts on computer. I live in pain since April 2008 from fibromyalgia (pain you feel 24/7, who has it will understand what I mean),sometimes I can't even let my kids to hug me. Thanks God i have my furry babies, especially Teddy as he needs to go outside to do potty, other wise i wont wake up. maybe because one of the worst days I took everything too personal. And yes, it is my dream to move to quiet place as i feel so old now :blush: maybe just need real 2 weeks vocation lol




mysugarbears said:


> I've read this whole thread and don't see anywhere where you were under attack...chill out already.


Already did, thank you


----------

